# AnyBody Feed Octopus To Piranhas?



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

*AnyBody Feed Octopus To Piranhas?*


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

i never feed my reds octopus...i might try it one day.


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Henry 79 said:


> i never feed my reds octopus...i might try it one day.


Try it for sure..I bet they gonna love it..mine do.


----------



## Deaner (Apr 18, 2006)

Yeah i fed mine octapus, but they didnt seem to like it as much as the cuttlefish i put in.. Try some cuttlefish.


----------



## Pyri (May 26, 2005)

Deaner, is that Alexi Laiho in your avatar? Off topic, sorry.


----------



## bisk25 (Feb 25, 2006)

im gonna try that and also do you buy smelt at store like shaws?


----------



## JustinRice (Feb 24, 2005)

Ya My piranha's love Octopus, i buy sea food medley all the time and my p's lovei t all.


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

JustinRice said:


> Ya My piranha's love Octopus, i buy sea food medley all the time and my p's lovei t all.


My Reds love sea food medley...


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

my rbps like squid


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

dan25 said:


> im gonna try that and also do you buy smelt at store like shaws?


Yes. You can find smelt at your local supermarket or at the fishmarket. Shouldn't be that hard to find.

I will try the octopus too. Nothing wrong with adding something new to my ps diet.

RB_32 that is a very beautifull redbelly you got there man.

Hater


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Hater said:


> im gonna try that and also do you buy smelt at store like shaws?


Yes. You can find smelt at your local supermarket or at the fishmarket. Shouldn't be that hard to find.

I will try the octopus too. Nothing wrong with adding something new to my ps diet.

RB_32 that is a very beautifull redbelly you got there man.

Hater
[/quote]
Thanks buddy









She is 11 inches and 3 inches thick.


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

RB 32 said:


> im gonna try that and also do you buy smelt at store like shaws?


Yes. You can find smelt at your local supermarket or at the fishmarket. Shouldn't be that hard to find.

I will try the octopus too. Nothing wrong with adding something new to my ps diet.

RB_32 that is a very beautifull redbelly you got there man.

Hater
[/quote]
Thanks buddy









She is 11 inches and 3 inches thick.
[/quote]

Sweet man. What age are they and what kind of pygos are they?
What size fishtank do you have?

Hater


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Hater said:


> im gonna try that and also do you buy smelt at store like shaws?


Yes. You can find smelt at your local supermarket or at the fishmarket. Shouldn't be that hard to find.

I will try the octopus too. Nothing wrong with adding something new to my ps diet.

RB_32 that is a very beautifull redbelly you got there man.

Hater
[/quote]
Thanks buddy









She is 11 inches and 3 inches thick.
[/quote]

Sweet man. What age are they and what kind of pygos are they?
What size fishtank do you have?

Hater
[/quote]
They are still young piranhas..at less than 2 and a half years..they are wild caught red bellies, 11 of them in 300 gallon tank.


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Octopus


----------

